# New Storefront



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2007)

EN Publishing has a brand new storefront for its print (softcover and hardback) products.  So far, 8 books are available in print (_The Scouring of Gate Pass, The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar, War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide, War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide, Elements of Magic (Revised), The Fantastic Science: A Technologist Sourcebook, The Ironics,_ and _EN Armoury: Chainmail Bikini_).   We'll be adding more books soon, including softcover and hardback versions of some of our bestselling titles.  Of course, you can always still buy the PDF versions of our books from RPGNow.


----------

